# What's in the box?



## 480sparky (Oct 20, 2014)

My turn to play, "What's in the box?"

Got home a bit ago, and found this on my deck:








No, it's not a coffee maker.  It truly is photo related.

Any guesses (besides sm4him and helpme, 'cuz they know!)?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks.  Now I have the last scene from seven running through my head.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 20, 2014)

Never seen it, so it's lost on me.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 20, 2014)

A box of diapers ?


----------



## ronlane (Oct 20, 2014)

480sparky said:


> My turn to play, "What's in the box?"
> 
> Got home a bit ago, and found this on my deck:
> 
> ...



A Kcup would/could be photo related, if you are doing long exposure outside in cooler or cold weather. Coffee would be very useful.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 20, 2014)

ronlane said:


> A Kcup would/could be photo related, if you are doing long exposure outside in cooler or cold weather. Coffee would be very useful.



OK, it's something you'd buy in a camera store.  It's made by one of the 'big' names of the photo industry.


----------



## limr (Oct 20, 2014)

Is it the Lens Across America lens? Which was...some sort of Nikon something-or-other zooming doohicky?


----------



## ByronBrant (Oct 20, 2014)

A film winder?


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 20, 2014)

limr said:


> Is it the Lens Across America lens? Which was...some sort of Nikon something-or-other zooming doohicky?



Not the LOA glass.... it's still out there on tour.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 20, 2014)

Okay, we know a bunch of things it isn't.  NOW WHAT *IS* IT????


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 20, 2014)

Well, maybe there's others there that haven't had a change to guess yet.


----------



## limr (Oct 20, 2014)

Paper! Snow! A ghost!


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 20, 2014)

Return it ... Send it back


----------



## tirediron (Oct 20, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Well, maybe there's others there that haven't had a change to guess yet.


Don't care about them!


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 21, 2014)

tirediron said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Well, maybe there's others there that haven't had a change to guess yet.
> ...



Well, OK.


----------



## snerd (Oct 21, 2014)

That's exactly what I was gonna guess!!!!!!!


----------

